# Indian ice...?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have not seen post from indian, does anyone have information on ice or fish being caught...?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Check out icefishohio there are a few posts there about some saugeye being caught. I'm sure the gills are being caught as well.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Drove by Indian the other day, there were shanties everywhere. Talked to one guy and he said ice was 6 to 8 inches.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

usually from I gather if its quite, there biting


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Thick and Very Thick!!!!!! 8-12"


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

carp said:


> Thick and Very Thick!!!!!! 8-12"


Sounds like no spud needed


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like I can take my UTV


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

8 to 9" where i was and saugeye were eating spoons.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> 8 to 9" where i was and saugeye were eating spoons.


Troy,ive herd on several occasions,getting away from the noise above has been key? You find any truth in that?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

yes especially after ice has been on awhile. I have done this many times go out past the crowds and drill and catch fish. Crazy thing at indian is if you are seen catching it only takes minutes befire ones are drilling right next to you and bite shuts off. I then move again. Best thing to remember it's is a lake fulk of eyes and you do not have to fish where the crowds are. I have fished 8 times on Indian so far this ice and have had no more then 4 peopke in sight of me. and have been catching limits.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> yes especially after ice has been on awhile. I have done this many times go out past the crowds and drill and catch fish. Crazy thing at indian is if you are seen catching it only takes minutes befire ones are drilling right next to you and bite shuts off. I then move again. Best thing to remember it's is a lake fulk of eyes and you do not have to fish where the crowds are. I have fished 8 times on Indian so far this ice and have had no more then 4 peopke in sight of me. and have been catching limits.


Thanks troy. I figured there had to be truth to it. Especially in the skinnier water! was gonna head west,but planss fell through so probobly chase gills again an hope for some bonus fish.. ill get out there eventually! An might venture out on some main lake ice tomarrow if i get bored with the gills. 
We also got a lead on a couple ponds with good panfish down the road from where will start,so might have that to play with to. Good luck out there! Im sure your smartly avoiding the weekend crowd out there! 
Gonna take sone personal days if we get another cold snap after this warm up an go out there on a weekday


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

I fished in the lake in the summer never fished the ice anyone have any good places to go out there


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Long island,blackhawk,an seen guys on southwest shore sunday. 
Moundwood to,but not sure if that locked back in yet


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Long island,blackhawk,an seen guys on southwest shore sunday.
> Moundwood to,but not sure if that locked back in yet


Are you able to drive atvout. I udsally fish the big lake but ice is trashed up there


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Philfish360 said:


> Are you able to drive atvout. I udsally fish the big lake but ice is trashed up there


We didnt see any sunday,most areas fished are a short drag .
But legally yes you can.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

The ice was sketchy at long island sunday, I had my 26 yr old son with me, he wanted to ice fish, we were the ones on the southwest bank. I parked in the lot and by the time we got shanty set up there were six more vehicles. WE didn't get any fish, only fished for an hr there,did anyone catch any over there? I have always wondered why no-one ice fishes the main lake at Indian, or the old lake south of dream bridge.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

check out icefishohio forums,plenty caught there sunday. Panfish anyways.
Sunday we seen 6/7 shanties on the main lake bye bps. Im assuming thats because of the sketchy ice in shallow areas. 
Im hoping to be out sunday


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm hoping to get out before the next warmup, ice fishing is a tough investment in OHIO


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks guys going to try to get up there Friday or sat


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

It's just little over hour drive for me


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Philfish360 said:


> It's just little over hour drive for me


Ya same for most of us. 

Odell,lol amen


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

This Winter hasn't been so kind to me getting out on the ice - Between my sons basketball practices and games which I coach and his travel baseball practices there hasn't been a lot of time to get on the ice. It sounds like everyone else is and having some success. These post sure do get me fired up to get out and catch some.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Timing has sucked for me this ice season too. Every time there's good ice, I've had to work. I was planning on a trip to Indian this Sunday morning, but the forecast looks to be bad for the ice


----------



## fishstix36 (May 4, 2017)

I fished Long Island yesterday with a buddy for about 4hrs. The first 5 feet out was only about 3 inches thick. Then after that it was anywhere from 7-10"of good ice. The fishing was slow. We caught 1 keeper Crappie and thats it. Talked to a couple other guys who did not have any luck at all. Not sure how the ice will hold up in this upcoming warm spell. Forcast does not look to promising.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Timing has sucked for me this ice season too. Every time there's good ice, I've had to work. I was planning on a trip to Indian this Sunday morning, but the forecast looks to be bad for the ice


I dont care how warm it gets SAT!!!! INDIAN LAKE will have 5- 10 " everywhere on Sunday. WE fish it ever day! Only spot I would stay off of is Moundwood by the bridge and ramps! Fish are biting but you have to move, move, move, move , drill, drill, drill, drill. You will find active fish!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

carp said:


> I dont care how warm it gets SAT!!!! INDIAN LAKE will have 5- 10 " everywhere on Sunday. WE fish it ever day! Only spot I would stay off of is Moundwood by the bridge and ramps! Fish are biting but you have to move, move, move, move , drill, drill, drill, drill. You will find active fish!


Thanks for the heads up. I think we should be down sometime before daybreak.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Does anyone catfish indian during this time?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TomC said:


> Does anyone catfish indian during this time?


Guys do at buckeye. I always thought chaseing cats on the ice would be to fun


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Im guessing it"ll be an open water bite this weekend. At least I'm hoping


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Im guessing it"ll be an open water bite this weekend. At least I'm hoping


Do you really think lakes open up that quick. This is the worst time of year. Too thin to walk on too thick to boat on. Gonna be three miserable weeks.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Some open water. Moundwood is open.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

might not be now after last night could be skimmed over


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I figure after tomorrow, moundwood might be a busy place this weekend. I hope the bait is there


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

It's wide-open muddy and waiting for all you guys to come cast at it


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

fishslim said:


> It's wide-open muddy and waiting for all you guys to come cast at it


Still just moundwood or is the lake open? Friday should help!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

was anyone on the ice last night? I'm wanting to hit it this afternoon, not sure if it's hittable.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

odell daniel said:


> was anyone on the ice last night? I'm wanting to hit it this afternoon, not sure if it's hittable.


Per a report on ohioice,yesterday in 2 different areas was 2 different guys with lots of open water in places..... 
Might i add 2 BRAVE guys....


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

might have to bring a couple long rods for plan B, I went to cabelas yesterday bought one of the Acme hyper glydes, I cant wait to try it out but mother nature may have other plans.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Shakey ice for the brave at HEARTY ONLY!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

any word on the ice at long island area, o'conners,


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Suppose to be a guy checking Long island today. I'll post if I hear anything.


----------

